# Pay the Ghost (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

"Pay the Ghost" is a newly announced flick coming from Sidney Kimmel Entertainment.

The film's script was adapted by Dan Kay from Tim Lebbon's short story which "kicks off on Halloween night, when a couple's young son is mysteriously abducted. A year later, they begin to sense his presence in frightening ways. A string of terrifying clues draws them to search for the boy throughout New York, where they uncover ancient secrets and discover a vicious, vengeful spirit."

Dennis Iliadis will direct and Mark Gordon Prods. and Midnight Kitchen Prods. will produce. No casting has yet been announced.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118017530.html?categoryid=13&cs=1


----------

